# Biostar BIOS Einstellungen



## silberbengel (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu den BIOS Einstellungen meines PC's...

Besitze den Biostar iDEQ200N
AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (FSB 166)
2 x 256 MB DDR RAM, PC 3200
40 GB Hitachi HDD
Sony DRU-710A
Sapphire Radeon 9600 Atlantis
NForce2 Chipsatz

Welche Einstellungen im BIOS muß ich nun vornehmen, um die beste Leistung herauszuholen   

Und was bedeutet FSB Spread (50 und AGP Spread (50?
Sind diese Einstellungen ok? Möglich ist noch 1% und disabled.

AGP-Size stand auf 64 MB, hab ich aber schon auf 128 MB geändert,
weil es so im Sonderheft 04/04 stand...
Ist das auch ok? 

Danke schonmal für euere Hilfe


----------



## RocoGF2 (6. Januar 2005)

silberbengel am 06.01.2005 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu den BIOS Einstellungen meines PC's...
> 
> ...



Moin,

auf jeden fall solltest du denn RAM und die CPU synchron Takten, das heißt das der RAM z.B. mir 333MHz und die CPU auch mit 333FSB laufen sollte

Auszug aus MSI Handbuch:
"FSB Spread Spectrum
Dieser Menüpunkt wird benutzt, um die Spread-Spektrum-Funktion des FSB-Taktgenerators zu aktivieren oder zu deaktivieren. Wenn Sie den FSB übertakten, stellen Sie ihn bitte immer auf Disabled (...)"

"AGP Spread Spectrum
Dieser Menüpunkt wird benutzt, um die Spread-Spektrum-Funktion des AGP-Taktgenerators zu aktivieren oder zu deaktivieren. Wenn Sie den AGP Slot übertakten, stellen Sie ihn bitte immer auf Disabled (...)"

Die AGP-Size würde ich so lassen hatte noch keine Probleme mit der Einstellung


----------

